# [portage] Lister tous les ebuilds installés [résolu]

## Dismantr

Bonjour à tous,

Existe-t-il un moyen de lister tous les ebuilds installés sur une machine au moyen d'un emerge qqch ?

Il ne s'agit pas de répertorier le contenu de world, mais de retracer tous les ebuilds installés (le contenu de world, les dépendances qui vont avec, et éventuellement, le reste, s'il y a un reste (ebuilds non virés encore par emerge --depclean, par exemple)).

Merci de votre aide  :Smile: 

Même si vous ne connaissez que quelque chose d'approchant avec portage ou autre (paludis ou autres), n'hésitez pas à proposer !  :Wink: Last edited by Dismantr on Tue Jul 15, 2008 11:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Une idée comme ça, equery list

----------

## xaviermiller

```
equery l
```

----------

## Dismantr

OK ! Vos deux commandes fonctionnent à merveille !

Merci pour l'épine ! (rapport au pied, tout ça...)

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## kopp

Sinon, 

```
emerge -ep world
```

pour s'en tenir à emerge seulement.

----------

## Magic Banana

Sinon avec emerge, tu as, de souvenir :

```
$ emerge -pe world
```

EDIT: Grillé !  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dismantr

Une info quand même : c'est quoi le chiffre entre parenthèse en blanc lorsqu'on utilise equery list ?

@kopp & magic : pour ta commande, le gras, c'est le world, non ?

C'est super ! merci à vous tous !

----------

## truc

```
qlist -I
```

 de portage-utils! c'est plus rapide! :p

et ça peut être verbeux, mais bon ça peut-être qu'equery aussi...

----------

## geekounet

@kopp && Magic Banana: non, le emerge -ep world ne répond pas à son besoin, vu qu'il veut même lister ce qui n'est plus en dépendance  :Wink: 

+1 pour le qlist -I, et pour faire encore mieux, on peut simplement lister /var/db/pkg/*/*  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Une info quand même : c'est quoi le chiffre entre parenthèse en blanc lorsqu'on utilise equery list ?

 

Le slot ?

----------

## Dismantr

@geekounet : bien vu pour ta remarque sur qlist ; pour le ls /var/db/pkg/*/* l'affichage est un peu lourd mais au moins c'est complet ; le soucis de qlist c'est qu'il n'y a pas les numéros de versions  :Sad:  ; il faut que je man un coup histoire de voir si il n'y a pas moyen de rajouter cela  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> @kopp && Magic Banana: non, le emerge -ep world ne répond pas à son besoin, vu qu'il veut même lister ce qui n'est plus en dépendance 

 

Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre le sens de cette phrase. Tu veux parler de dépendances manquantes pour un logiciel pourtant listé dans world ? Ça ne devrait pas exister ça !  :Surprised: 

----------

## Dismantr

oui, c'est pour cela que je précise avant un emerge -depclean  :Wink: 

Le but est bien de lister, en clair, tous les ebuilds, souhaités ou non, en dépendance ou non, installées sur un poste à un instant donné  :Smile: 

----------

## billiob

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   @kopp && Magic Banana: non, le emerge -ep world ne répond pas à son besoin, vu qu'il veut même lister ce qui n'est plus en dépendance  
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre le sens de cette phrase. Tu veux parler de dépendances manquantes pour un logiciel pourtant listé dans world ? Ça ne devrait pas exister ça ! 

 

Non, si tu ne fais jamais de emerge clean, et que des dépendances ne sont plus utilisées par des ebuilds, tu as des trucs installés pour rien.

----------

## geekounet

 *billiob wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*   @kopp && Magic Banana: non, le emerge -ep world ne répond pas à son besoin, vu qu'il veut même lister ce qui n'est plus en dépendance  
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre le sens de cette phrase. Tu veux parler de dépendances manquantes pour un logiciel pourtant listé dans world ? Ça ne devrait pas exister ça !  
> 
> Non, si tu ne fais jamais de emerge clean, et que des dépendances ne sont plus utilisées par des ebuilds, tu as des trucs installés pour rien.

 

C'est bien ce qu'il dit depuis le début  :Wink: 

@Dismantr: qlist -I -v pour avoir les versions avec  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @kopp & magic : pour ta commande, le gras, c'est le world, non ?
> 
> 

 

Oui

Sinon, effectivement, bien vu de la part de geekounet

Sinon, d'après http://dev.gentoo.org/~genone/docs/portage-2.2-upgrade-doc il semblerait que dans portage 2.2 il y ait un set @all-installed mais chezmoicamarchepas.com

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Dismantr: qlist -I -v pour avoir les versions avec 

 

et un deuxième -v et tu auras en plus de quel overlay le package provient

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> @Dismantr: qlist -I -v pour avoir les versions avec  
> 
> et un deuxième -v et tu auras en plus de quel overlay le package provient

 

Heu, sur le mien ça le fait pas... t'as quelle version ?

----------

## CryoGen

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*   
> 
> @Dismantr: qlist -I -v pour avoir les versions avec  
> 
> et un deuxième -v et tu auras en plus de quel overlay le package provient 
> ...

 

Bah sa version à lui qu'elle est bien  :Very Happy: 

 *qlist -I -vv wrote:*   

> app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.6-r1::gentoo
> 
> app-admin/eselect-paludis-hooks-0.3.0::paludis-extras

 

 *Quote:*   

> cryogen@Exia:pts/2 ~ % qlist --version
> 
> portage-utils-20070504: compiled on Mar 26 2008
> 
> $Id: qlist.c,v 1.43 2007/02/04 16:30:02 solar Exp $
> ...

 

----------

## RaX

eix -Ic ?

----------

